# taig chuck on a sherline



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

Taig and sherline both use a 3/4"-16 Thread on the chucks but from what i read the sherline has a longer shaft? or somthing?
has any one every used a taig 4 jaw chuck on a sherline? what modifications were made? i read you have to bore something on the back but no clue as to what. any one have a diagram?

Reason im asking this is taig is half the price.


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

Bump


----------

